

Land Of Lisp chapter 12 - Using SBCL - ciaranbradley
http://blog.ciaranbradley.com/crossing-the-streams-land-of-lisp-chapter-12-0

======
ciaranbradley
Apologies for pushing my blog on here, it's my second foray into porting Land
of Lisp into something usable in SBCL.

